#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [Tutorial] - Bloqueio Facebook e Youtube

## EvertonLuigi

Olá galera...
Vejo algumas pessoas querendo fazer bloqueio do facebook e youtube e não conseguem por ser https.
vou passar aqui as regras de bloqueio ou limitação de velocidade.

Segue abaixo.

*Marcando pacotes*


```
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting content=facebook.com action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=facebook-conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=facebook-conn action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=pacotes-facebook passthrough=no
```

 
*Bloqueio acesso*


```
/ ip firewall filter
add chain=forward packet-mark=pacotes-facebook action=drop
```

 
*OBS:* _Se voce quizer somente limitar velocidade de acesso ao facebook, não coloque a regra de bloqueio.

_*Limitando velocidade
*

```
/ queue tree
add name="Bloqueio Facebook" parent=global packet-mark=pacotes-facebook max-limit=32k limit-at=32k[U][B][/B][/U]
```

 *E se voce quizer bloquear o youtube, altere as palavras facebook para youtube e refaça as regras que irá bloquear ou limitar velocidade do youtube também.**


OBS:* _Eu não fiquei testando por muito tempo, apenas fiz as regras agora cedo e deixei em teste até agora e não tive problemas quanto a isso, funcionou perfeitamente até o momento, qualquer coisa postem aqui e veremos melhorias.


Pessoal, não deixem de acompanhar o blog que criei para dividir conhecimento.
Aceito envio de tutoriais e ou dicas para postar no blog, está aberto a sugestões e críticas.

_http://tutoriaisredes.blogspot.com.br/

----------


## leobevi

Salve Everton, legal!.... Será que não seria interessante ao invés de bloquear o youtube, bloquear ou restringir banda para streaming em geral, exemplo videos no site da globo, terra etc...

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> Salve Everton, legal!.... Será que não seria interessante ao invés de bloquear o youtube, bloquear ou restringir banda para streaming em geral, exemplo videos no site da globo, terra etc...


certo... também seria uma boa estudar pra fazer isso... vou ver essa questão por aqui e aplicar alguns testes, caso consigo volto a fazer um post com tuto aqui !

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> Seria interessante usar Firewall Layer 7 nisso.


em qual questão usar layer 7 ?
pra streaming em geral ???

----------


## infor3

com essa regra de bloqueio do facebook, eu nao estaria bloqueando tudo que conter a palavra facebook? pois muitos sites tem, isso não iria bloquear eles tambem?

----------


## cleitonss

Há alguns dias que estou tentando bloquear vídeos do youtube, já tentei por 'range de IP's', Layer 7, agora tentei a regra postada aqui e realmente bloqueia o youtube, mas todas as tentativas bloqueiam também o Google  :Dong:

----------

